# Sweet Wild Duck



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 big ducks
1-2 packages of jimmt dean maple flavored sausgae(sauted) 
2 bell peppers diced(yellow,orange,red,green)
3 onions quartered
2 stalks of celery diced
1 apple quartered
1 orange
oilive oil
garlic

Stuff duck breast with garlic. Put quarter onion, apple, celery, bell pepper, orange and sausage into cavity and sew shut. heat oilive oil in black pot on high heat. brown the breasts adding water if needed. Brown duck for 45-60 mins or until the ducks are dark brown. Add remaining onions, pepper, and remaining sausage into pot stirring often. Add water if necessary to keep from sticking. After browing add enough water to cover duck. Cover and place in 400 deg oven for 1 hour. Check water level adding if needed. Cook for another 30 mins umcovered. To thicken gravy add flour. 

Serve with wild rice or cornbread stuffing.


----------

